# December race Schedule for The RUG is up



## SmittyRC4 (Dec 23, 2014)

We have the New Fast Trak II installed at our facility. If you are going to the snowbirds then our track is the track to be at to test. December race Schedule is located on our website.http://www.sbrcmotorsports.weebly.com


----------

